

Ask HN: How much did you spend on Design of v1? - albahk

For those startups that needed a good looking and well-designed website/app from the start (I.e. a $50 template was not enough) How did you find suitable, affordable web designers and how much did you need to spend?<p>I am interested in a level above cheap templates, 99 designs, elance etc
======
willheim
V1 is not important as far as design aesthetic goes. It can be totally rough
and made of standard components. Function is much more important. Then you can
test it out in the field and go for customer acquisition.

Once you've gathered feedback and have a proven (somewhat) potentially
successful product you can work on design.

Then, once you're in a position that says "Hey! This just might work!" you
should have a list of designers you've already identified through their
portfolio sites to contact about working for you. Really good design isn't
cheap. It's an art. Mediocre design is cheap which means it's really expensive
since you'll just throw it all away anyways.

~~~
albahk
I agree in principle, most of the time. Consider though, certain sites will
require good design from day one. A 'totally rough' site would not give you
the credibility you need to even get started and acquire customer #1.

The MVP mantra is valid, but cannot be applied in every case - especially when
your core product involves good design or aesthetics.

Sites where a rough MVP v1 would not work, IMO: <http://sortfolio.com/>
<http://dribbble.com/> <http://www.shopify.com/> <http://www.weebly.com/>

I am interested to know about "..you should have a list of designers you've
already identified..." i.e. any HN'ers care to share their lists?

~~~
stephenou
I'm curious to hear what your definition is of a good looking and well-
designed website/app.

In my mind, a well-designed website is simply something that delivers
functionality in an unobstructive way. What's wrong about the 4 websites
listed above?

~~~
albahk
My meaning is that those sites listed above _are well designed_ because they
_need_ to be. A designer won't pay money to list their company on a crap
template monster website that you code up in a weekend.

Having a good-looking website is required for the MVP rather than 6 months
down the track when the "idea" is proven.

My point is that some sites/startups need to look highly polished from day 1,
even before you launch.

------
Sparklin
I suggest partnering with a designer or a design company. Offering them equity
might get you a good start in terms of design and of course it continues
further as your startup scales up.

All the best!

~~~
albahk
I didn't consider offering equity. I understand it's common but I have a
(possibly irrational) aversion to giving away any part of my company. To the
point where I would rather do freelance work to get the money and pay the
designer.

